# Cytokines Test



## ladybird1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Dear All

Does anyone know where I can get a TH1:TH2 Cytokines Ratio blood test done either here in Northern Ireland or in the Republic?  I am currently a patient of the ARGC in London and they are requesting the test to be done again - just don't fancy a trip to London for a blood test.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------

